# A true Volunteer



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought I would share this and give ya'll something to chuckle over and be amazed at as was I. My Grandboys came in and wanted to show me a tomatoe plant that had come up in a strange place and so off we went. Out back under a couple of cedar trees where we have a heavy mulch area that the boys have a tree swing set up they showed me this. Now I don't know what variety it is and I am not sure exactly how it came to be, probably from a squirrl or opposum that grabs a tomatoe and takes it back there to eat and the seeds took hold. But don't ever let anyone tell you that a tomatoe plant won't grow from a seed from another tomatoe and that they are picky about where they will sprout from. I plan to transplant this one to the raised bed this weekend and give it a chance to produce. Nature is amazing and life always seems to find a way.:flower:
*By the way this area gets almost no NO SUNSHINE just a little late in the afternoon*.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That is a good one, indeed! 

We have a 'Potter's Field' for our volunteers, any and all get transplanted there. Except for the one we found growing in the shed. Yep, our dirt floor shed. We kept stepping around it and forgetting about it, and now it's too big to transplant safely. So we'll leave it there and see what happens.

I love seeing where the volunteers come up. Gives a bit of a clue as to the critter activity around our place.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a few sweet potato plants on the porch--healthy, beautiful and full.
Only problem, the planter was too small.
So, I transplanted them and the very first one had a surprise.
HOw that plant lived with a sweet potato underneath it and hardly any room for the roots?--unbelievable.
I washed, peeled, and ate that sweet potato.:laugh:
Very good.

This ...
http://lh5.ggpht.com/uV47dh_N2ptStQ...9i2xGWzg9uipaqaaObmccPPXrQVnTZHTzpNPbziQ=s580

is the plant and the potato was a regular sweet potato other than it's light color, almost pink.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We call them "Jesus Plants", God put them there so the stupid will not die from hunger.
If stupid does not claim them quickly, then I plant them in a row.
I have heard all kinds of things, that we have been going for years was untrue.
I have had "wild" tomatoes on the farm for over 30 years.
I have heard not to plant in the bloom or on a dark moon or grow collards year around.
That this seed or that seed will only be good for 36 months & I am planting seeds my father gathered & he pasted over ten years ago.
So I am not surprised that some people thing tomatoes are hard to grow from seeds.
Most people plant small seeds too deep.
I was raised on a farm, watched my father plant purple top turnips many time.
He alway planted enough for the church, friends,widows & feed any lift to the pigs.
But the first ones I did by myself did not come up, the second year only a few around the sides of the patch came up.
I ask another farmer, he pointed out that I had cover them with touch soil.
I have not had the problem, after that season.


----------

